# cafe press or spread shirt



## shirtsmith05 (Oct 30, 2007)

Has anyone used either one of these companies? Are they good for a starter? Can I get some feed back about them please?


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Here is a really great thread that shows what to expect with fullfillment services such as cafe press, printfection, and spreadshirt. This thread is totally about comparing the different companies, Hope it helps 

Here is the link to the thread. http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-fulfillment-services/t41579.html


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

shirtsmith05 said:


> Has anyone used either one of these companies? Are they good for a starter? Can I get some feed back about them please?


Also, if you search the forums for both of these companies and read the threads in the spreadshirt and cafepress sections of the forums, you'll see lots of opinions and experiences posted about both.


----------

